# Radioamatierisms >  dazi jautajumi par antenas konstruesanu

## serotonine

dabuju divus radiouztverejus...  radiotehnikas T-7111 un riga-104 [url]http://radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/riga101/riga104.htm[url]   biju domajis paklausities saules veju, satelitus, kosmisko fonu utt.. padalieties ar idejam par antenu. pats arii apsolos paguugleet.  pie mates beninjos  viasatiskais skjivis metajas, kas zin  sheap&dirty radioteleskops sanaks.     ja to audio signalu iebarotu skanjas kartei tad mos ar kaadu softu visadus brinumus uztaustitu.

----------


## defs

Satelītu šķīvis jau Gigahercus ķer,bet radio jau nevelk tādā diapazonā. Man liekas,ka tas nederēs.

----------


## Didzis

Nu radioteleskopu no 80cm šķīvja neuztaisīsi  ::  . Tur vajag 2m un lielaku parabolisko antenu un protams attiecīgu uztveršana sgalviņu. Tā pat ir ar veciem rāčiņiem. Gan Rīga 104, gan Radiotehmika T-7111 jau pašos pamatos bija sū** un lāga pat "naidnieku balsis" neķēra. Ja domā ķert garos viļņus, tad varu piedāvāt kuģu uztvērēju Volna  http://www.cqham.ru/trx/volna.html  par simbolisku samaksu(dzelžu svars). Nav jau nekāds  radiotehnikas šedevr, bet vismaz profesionāls uztvērējs.

----------


## serotonine

hmm.    kur jabrauc pakal??

----------


## Didzis

Uztvērējs ir pie manis mājā Lielvārdē.

----------

